# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  قصيدة تتحدث عن حب ايامنا

## الزغول

* 

لا تدخُلي 
وسددتَ في وجهي الطريق بمرفقيكَ … وزعمتَ لي … 
أن الرفاق أتوا إليك … أهُمُ الرفاق أتوا إليك 
أم أن سيدةً لديك … تحتلُ بعدي ساعديك ؟ 
وصرختُ محتدماً : قفي ! والريحُ … تمضغُ معطفي … 
والذل يكسو موقفي … لا تعتذر يا نذلُ لا تتأسف 
أنا لستُ آسفةً عليك … لكن على قلبي الوفي 
قلبي الذي لم تعرِفِ … ماذا لو انكَ يا دني … أخبرتني 
أني انتهى أمري لديكَ … فجميعُ ما وشوشتني 
أيامَ كنتَ تحبنيَ … من أنني … 
بيتُ الفراشةِ مسكني … وغدي انفراطُ السوسنِ 
أنكرتهُ أصلاً كما أنكرتني … 
لا تعتذر … 
فالإثمُ … يحصدُ حاجبيكَ وخطوط أحمرها تصيحُ بوجنتيك 
ورباطُكَ … المشدوه … يفضحُ 
ما لديكَ … ومن لديكَ 
يا من وقفتُ دمي عليكَ 
وذللتنيَ ونفضتني 
كذبابةٍ عن عارضيك 
ودعوتُ سيدةً إليكَ ………… وأهنتني 
من بعد ما كنتُ الضياء بناظريك … 
إني أراها في جوار الموقدِ … أخذت هُنالك مقعدي … 
في الركن … ذات المقـعدِ … 
وأراك تمنحها يداً … مثلوجةً … ذاتَ اليدِ … 
سترددُ القصص التي أسمعتني … 
ولسوف تخبرها بما أخبرتني … 
وسترفع الكأس التي جرعتني … 
كأساً بها سممتني 
حتى إذا عادت إليكُ … لتروُد موعدها الهني … 
أخبرتها أن الرفاق أتوا إليك … 
وأضعت رونقها كما ضيعتني …

                                                                    نزار قباني*

----------

